# Pass Through Leaks



## JohnnyG (Feb 9, 2005)

On our last trip, both the storage doors on the passthrough storage compartment leaked. I've read some of the threads on leaks and plan to do many of the things others have done. My question is how much success have you had having the dealer address these types of leaks. I tend to want to do things myself, and would rather not take the TT to the dealer (100 miles round trip) unless I knew they were definantly goig to fix the problem.

Thanks for any advice.

John


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

JohnnyG said:


> On our last trip, both the storage doors on the passthrough storage compartment leaked. I've read some of the threads on leaks and plan to do many of the things others have done. My question is how much success have you had having the dealer address these types of leaks. I tend to want to do things myself, and would rather not take the TT to the dealer (100 miles round trip) unless I knew they were definantly goig to fix the problem.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.
> 
> ...


Hi John, I have the exact same model TT and I have not had any leaks. Whew! We camped in the worse rain I have ever been in last month over on the coast of California. Close to 2.5 inches fell in just the overnight hours alone!







Anyway, one thing is to make sure the passthrough doors are also locked, not just latched. This helps to make the seal equal around the bottom edge. The other option that some folks have done is to install rain gutters above the hinge area to divert the water.

Take care,

Herb


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

Hello John,

Our pass through door leaked too. If the your door lifts up (not right to left or visversa) then its probably coming from the hinge. I found that water was seeping in from the metal cover that the hinge rides in. I'm not sure if I'm making sense..... shy If I was home I would take a picture of what I'm taking about.......

Anyway, I put a bead of caulk there and so far no more leak. The hinge moves inside, so there is no reason it should hinder it in any way. I'm not sure why it wasn't caulked in the first place. I talked to my dealer about it and he also said that some people were complaining that water was leaking in through the lock on the pass through, so take a look at that as well........

Its an easy fix, and I would try it before driving all that way.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

No need to take it back to the dealer.

I had the same leak and it is due to the way the hinge is riveted on to the frame and door. Water collects on top of the hinge and wicks back in between the hinge and the door frame then drips through the rivets, then it runs down the back of the door and into the storage compartment.

Caulk the top of the hinge where it meets the frame and 99% of the water migration problem will go away.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I would also check if the door itself has 2 small weeping holes drilled in them. Some models did not and others did.

Thor


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Both of mine leaked and I took it to the dealer and they have not leaked since. The drilled the weep holes Thor mentioned and they also replaced the gasket. However, my dealer is about 8 miles from my house pulling over there is no big deal.


----------



## JohnnyG (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for their advice. I think I'll try fixing the leaks myself, and not go back to the dealer unless they persist. One thing I have noticed is these doors are set up to leak, as the roof gutters end directly over the middle of the doors, which means much of the rain from the roof is diverted to run over the pass through doors.

Thanks again.

John


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I can not find the link at the moment but you can get gutter extenders that add about 3" to the drain and unless the trailer is way off level the gutters will no longer drain onto the doors. Also when you set up your trailer in storage or camping set it nose high. This causes most of the water to drain to the rear gutters and to rear of the queen slide (and away from the queen slide top seal)

But no matter what you do if you have to get into the trailer storage when it is raining it will get wet in there.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Do a search under Gutters, wish I knew how to link it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Drifter - If you do that link enough times and fast enough you end up back where you started!! I think you meant to put a link to another thread but here we are back to this one again.









Here is a link to a type of gutter extension that will help.

Gutter extensions


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Oops, you be right. My bad.









This is the one I meant. I think. Maybe. What was the question?

Leaky Link

Not that it matters now. Your link is so much better than mine. With lots of color and all. I think I will go sulk for a while.









drifter


----------



## JohnnyG (Feb 9, 2005)

I'll be buying the gutter extensions as well as seal the doors better. Thanks Camper Andy for the nose up advice, it makes a lot of sense.

John


----------

